

Nook Dethrones Kindle according to Consumer Reports - angstrom
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TECH/gaming.gadgets/06/17/consumer.reports.nook.kindle/

======
sixtofour
Tablets and phones should have a reader mode, where you can read ebooks in
something like e-ink. I'm thinking about some sort of transparent display for
the normal color whiz-bangery that we have now, which would disappear to
reveal the e-ink display behind it.

I seem to recall a transparent display technology posted here awhile ago.

